# St. Bernard Breeders?



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd ask here in case anyone can give me any info./help.

I have a friend who lives in New Mexico. She is looking for a St. Bernard puppy. She is looking to find a breeder in New Mexico or Texas. 

Anyone know of any?

And, I DO NOT want any unwanted advice about her adopting from a pound/shelter. She has decided to get her puppy through a reputable breeder and I totally support her decision.

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Please tell her to join a St Bernard forum. That is where she can find reputable breeders and do research on the correct questions to ask the breeders. Most breeds have specific health tests that should be performed on the adults prior to breeding. Please do not let her get a puppy from the paper or online advertising, as these are usually backyard breeders. Be wary of breeders that have multiple litters a year, or do not keep any of the pups, as they are probably breeding for nothing but money. Good luck!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This can be a good place to start.

American Kennel Club - Breeder Referral Search


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys....:smile:

I will let her know to join a St. Bernard forum...that's a great idea. I do know a lot of the questions she should ask. I looked into St. Bernard breeders before we decided on a BRT. I actually know of a few up here near Oregon, but none in NM or TX.....


----------

